# TTC Tips? What helps and what doesn't?



## snowfairy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi girls,  

I've been ttc for over 18 months now.  I've just had 1st appointment at fertility clinic to find out whats going on (or not as the case may be).
So like many we're still holding out for that natural bfp before the complicated journey of fertility treatments.

With so many fertility aids and tips out there I was just wondering what you other girls ttc have found useful and feel is worth trying and what is a complete waste of time/ money.

I would recommend reading Taking Charge of your Fertility by Toni Weschler.  I think this book should be given to all girls before puberty.

What I've tried so far:

temping & checking cervical mucus      I've found useful for knowing my cycle  (never could reach my cervix to check high/low/open/closed position however).  
Ovulation Predictor Kits            I rarely got a positive on these.
Clearblue Fertility Monitor          Some months I get peaks, other months its all highs.  Sticks can be expensive.
Low Carb diet                          Lost some weight and i do feel healthier (less carbs I eat less I crave them)  Hopefully hormones are more balanced with less insulin/ blood sugar swings
Folic acid and omega 3 for me    Try to mainly eat fresh, natural food but supplementing can't do any harm
Vit C,E, Zinc & multi vit for him  As Above

This month we're going to try preseed lubrication, anyone else tried this?
Has anyone used the fertility microscopes, do they work?
Anyone tried that Duo Fertility (expensive but if it works...)
All tips welcolme, will try most things if there's a chance of a baby!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi snowfairy,

Sorry I don't go through all the posts often hence the late reply! You seem to be doing alot already which is a good thing...I had 2 cycles of IVF last yr which did not work  and this year am taking a break but also trying naturally before going back to treatments...I have not had any luck so far  but can tell u about all that I am doing to better my chances...You can try some or all of these if u wish....I am using the clearblue OPK's and trying to time things right....I have started acupuncture since June alongwith Homeopathy...am taking alot of supplements which are supposed to be good for fertility namely COQ 10, Selenium, Royal Jelly, L-Arginine, ALA, Vitamin B complex, Vitamin C, Evening Primrose Oil, Bee Propolis, Pregnacare conception and Omega 3 + DHA...if u search on this website for Angelbumps fertility protocol, she has given the dosage as well as what to take and for how long...thats what I have been following...Since I am a vegetarian, protein in my diet is a problem hence I take a handful of almonds everyday and a cup of soya milk...I add manuka honey and cinnamon powder to my cereal which also is supposed to be good for fertility....also, instead of a low carb diet I would suggest just having a normal, healthy, balanced diet so that u get all the nutrients u need...if u can, try and exercise regularly just for general fitness even if u dont need to lose weight...I have also started using the pre seed lubricant just this month so dont know if it is effective yet...but no harm in giving it a go....Hope this helps  Good luck and lots of  s ...any questions, do ask


----------

